# Sticky  What song do you have stuck in your head?



## Promethea




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## a go go




----------



## Proteus




----------



## MobyDoby

I always feel like a stranger...so I guess "People Are Strange" is the songs that's also always on my mind! I can't do nothing about it, but it seems to have such a great portentous melody, which drives me almost to such a secret emotion like
: Uh, I have heard it a 150 times & it still sounds like this song keeps my memory clean & strong (a thing for what I definitely have to be thankful). Listening to this song Jim Morrison makes me think he's coming out of his trip with his early perception of life among the american greatness of enterprise & the waving gold on the end of the highway. I must confess I'm truly obsessed with the 60's & that time the earth began to bubble...I truly admire Jim Morrison as a singer & a poet, but I am not that stressed by the whole lot of other things that are having effect on me....so I give myself the god-damn security of being alive rather than working against the sediments of time - "There's always a way around the uncomfortable choice of all or nothing!" Looking back, I must say that, because it is no case of a statement which let somebody be deceived by only a statement.


----------



## Kittynip

;__;


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Snow

I get the Personality Cafe robot welcoming song stuck in my head a lot, lol. And I've only heard it once in my life.


----------



## Shabby




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Promethea




----------



## Hoff

The Experiment said:


> and more recently ... we are the robots ...


I have been watching that nonstop for like a month.



The feels never end!


----------



## Frosty

Fuck me into Hades.


----------



## All in Twilight

* *


----------



## an absurd man




----------



## Promethea

Driving too fast and singing along with the radio, I have found, is a surefire way to get a song stuck in your head.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Ellis Bell




----------



## Frosty

-_-


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## moltobene

The Everything is Awesome song sound bite from the Lego movie trailer.

For some reason.


----------



## suicidal_orange

Had to search the lyrics to find the song, it's Destination Unknown by Shadow Gallery. Not listened to this album in a long time...


----------



## blood roots

Prince - I Would Die 4 U


----------



## Blindspots

Everything is Awesome, for the past four days already. (If it's that song, I don't mind too much.)


----------



## Riptide

For some reason, Colour of the wind


----------



## 6007

Sea of sin, depeche mode


----------



## Skelephantitis




----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro




----------



## SouthernSaxon

That first refrain just refuses to leave!


----------



## cityofcircuits

Just listened to it about 5x straight...I can't get the damn piano part out of my head, it's so childish and and I don't even know why it's stuck in my head.....


----------



## blood roots




----------



## SouthernSaxon




----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight

"Teen Idle" Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## Promethea




----------



## Gossip Goat

_You wait little girl on an empty stage for fate to turn the light on_

16 going on 17 from the Sound of Music.


----------



## hisfavsundress

Chet Baker's Talk Is Cheap. 

Definitely helps me understand some Introverted people better by the way


----------



## SouthernSaxon




----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight

I have the "Little Boxes" theme from Weeds stuck in my head, the Hunter Parrish version.


----------



## TheOffspring

@RainyAutumnTwilight I've been having little boxes stuck in my head for months hahah! It's so memorable.




Anyways, since last week:






Seriously listened to this over a 100 times in the past week


----------



## SouthernSaxon




----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight

Today it is a medley of every song from _Spring Awakening_​.


----------



## Stelmaria

Was listening to a "krautrock" compilation CD a week or so back, but it was this one that stuck on my mind today:






Scholars of Goth music still argue today as to whether this can be considered proto-goth. :tongue:


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## aloneinmusic

Who's Loving You by Jackson 5, because I was just humming it to myself a second ago. :3


----------



## SouthernSaxon




----------



## Cher Zee




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## eydimork




----------



## delicate_ruin

Shadow of the day by Linkin Park. I know it's an old song, but... fuzzy wuzzies. :,)


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ninjamaster

Pretender - Foo Fighters

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirsche

Midnight Memories by One Direction.

It's played in my head...
Please stop...
*headache*
"orz


----------



## aloneinmusic

Attracting Flies by AlunaGeorge. :3


----------



## blood roots




----------



## TyDavis

Hey Jude, by The Beatles.


----------



## ninjamaster

Now I've got strawberry fields in my head. I've wanted to pin strawberries to the wall like in that movie...


----------



## PurpleApple




----------



## Cheveyo

Been replaying it over and over. It cracks me up each time. I'm either really bored or really tired.


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Moonpie

This Car by Cassadee Pope


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Necrox




----------



## Wartime Consigliere

I've been thrashing this song so it's no wonder it's stuck in my head.






"You bust lead? So do I
Except mine impregnates the page giving birth to thoughts that unify
You fuck little girls, I make love to women
My words uplift, yours are poisonous like venom"

"Is the glass half full or half empty?
It's based on your perspective, quite simply
We're the same and we're not - know what I'm saying?
Listen...
*I ain't better than you, I just think different*"


----------



## Lemxn

Because the new version is damn beautiful.


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Pastry Provider




----------



## dumastory

I have 



 stuck in my head since Friday when I rewatched The Americans' Pilot <3


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Go Your Own Way by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## DualGnosis

Dani California, you're stuck in my head.


----------



## kimpossible119

This has been in my head all day. For no reason except that it's just plain catchy and Elton John is the best.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

'Gigantic' by Pixies. Stupid Apple advert.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## NIHM

hums *Push it you could be sooo harder...*


----------



## Lycrester




----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Aloe Blacc - Wake me up.


----------



## rambleonrose

The last 4 weeks these two songs have been alternating turns infiltrating my brain.. Not really complaining :blushed:


----------



## Moonpie




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## BeatrixKiddo

Stuck for quite a long time now, since I continue to listen to it almost daily.


----------



## AI.Akane

I lobe this post!!!  this is awesome!

I don't have anything now, but I'm gonna be needing this thread! A LOT!


----------



## Thorweeps

Well thanks to this thread "Fancy" is now stuck in my head.

Before it was "Another One Bites The Dust" by Queen.

Need to go find some videos and clear my head.


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## writtencoffee

*Stronger*


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Stereopony - effective line. Short and catchy, perfect for replaying many, maaaaany times.


----------



## Amaryllis




----------



## AI.Akane

seriously guys! I have this stuck in my head since I've woken up!

"BUT YOU DIDN´T HAVE TO CUUUUUTT ME UUUUUUUUUUUUUPPP!"


----------



## starvinginsomedeepmystery




----------



## Milya

Drunken sailor


----------



## nightmerism




----------



## blood roots




----------



## AI.Akane

Two steps forward and then two steps back...


----------



## prplchknz




----------



## Squirrel

Love this song and version.


----------



## nwet96

Try by Colbie Caillat or Last Kiss by Taylor Swift


----------



## AI.Akane




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Noctis




----------



## Drewbie

I've been listening to it almost all day and it's playing on repeat in my head when I'm not listening to it. 
This song gives me life.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I've been humming this tune nearly all morning.


----------



## orihara

can't get away from this song


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Millie




----------



## Lemxn




----------



## imperfections

For a solid week now. Shower song of choice


----------



## ForestPaix




----------



## Millie




----------



## 1987




----------



## Millie

Weirdly, it's another Clash song, but I haven't really been listening to them lately.


----------



## Cheveyo

I saw this gif:










Now I've got this in my head:


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## blood roots




----------



## Milya




----------



## reveur

This. Send help.


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

"*PRYING OPEN MY THIRD EYE!*"


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Milya




----------



## Pathosray

I've had that drum beat in my head all day; it really is an intricate piece of music.


----------



## vangogh

Volare ♥ 
I used to play metallophone while my school coral sang this song
Nostalgia


----------



## Frosty

Ace of Base


----------



## Ragnarokangel37

Hearts Of Cold by Sister Sin


----------



## Saru

Let it Go death metal version by Betraying the Martyrs


----------



## Nein




----------



## Lbdv13

How I met your mother's theme song


----------



## Clyme

It won't leave my brain.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

The song that I currently have stuck in my head is actually one that I wrote.

I know what I saw.
I know what I heard.
I have no evidence, but heed my word.
They say I am mad.
They say I am wrong.
Still, I believe I've been right all along.


----------



## Thalassa




----------



## Mina Diana

The Glitch Mob - Fortune Days


----------



## blood roots




----------



## kiwig0ld

all day n.......


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

I've had this on a loop for the last hour:


----------



## Thalassa

I love my mother.











She wants the best for me without being a manipulative controlling bitch. I couldn't really ask for more in a mother.


----------



## DreamersInGraves

I have quite a few stuck in my head and all of them are from totally different genres.





















Send help.


----------



## Frosty

it's Ska. Of course it's going to stick


----------



## spirilis




----------



## Vis Vitalis




----------



## Clyme




----------



## Noctis

The Great Pandemonium


----------



## Thalassa

"Pardon us son, but that ain't no kid, that's a cocktail waitress in a Dolly Parton wig"


----------



## Son of Mercury




----------



## Ik3




----------



## ahem




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

Cheerleader
OMI


----------



## WickerDeer

? How weird. I haven't even heard this song recently.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope




----------



## Balinka




----------



## Copper North

This little tune will haunt me for the rest of the day . . . .


----------



## jjcu

The chorus is.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

It's actually an old folk song; nobody knows who really wrote it and the earliest recorded version was from 1934-and the singer commented that he learned the song from his grandfather.

But this is by far the most well-known version:






(Fun Fact: because the song is in common meter, you can sing the lyrics to the tune "The Ballad of Gilligan's Island." Seriously.)


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

Y u so fukkked up?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Clyme

Everything here, and also from The Balancing Act and Flower For My Father albums. So, I guess that's a lot more than one song, but they're all stuck in my head, on repeat.


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Milya

Let it gooooo!


----------



## Maye

Pearl Jam: Last Kiss





Wagon Wheel


----------



## Clyme




----------



## ShadowsRunner

I really like this song and the music video; it has really interesting symbolism I think.


----------



## Iris006

The Killers - Miss Atomic Bomb


----------



## WickerDeer

For the past few days.

Dido! Burn in your funeral pyre already!


----------



## Clyme




----------



## Psychophant

Such a catchy song, though some of the lyrics are just bizarre. "Just a shy guy, looking for a two-ply hefty bag to hold my-y-y-y-y-y-y love." lolwut?


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Tetsuo Shima

One that I wrote. (Or at least this verse.)

All that I want now is to be free
Free from this world that keeps breaking me
Free from this system of blood and pain
Free from this life that drove me insane


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Golden Rose




----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

Thanks to my child.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

Or maybe I am secretly a die-hard brony :tongue:


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam

*Rust-ed and*


----------



## Ausserirdische




----------



## conscius




----------



## Ausserirdische

That scene in Bioshock really got this stuck in my head.


----------



## NurseCat




----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator




----------



## Milya




----------



## Classic




----------



## MsBossyPants

Yesterday, watched the rally in LA for the US Womens Soccer Team and now "We are the Champions" is stuck in my head.
MAKE IT STOP !!!!! :angry:


----------



## Jagbas

From the ritz to the rubble by Arctic Monkeys.
Actually, pretty all Arctic Monkey's song.


----------



## DemonD

Start at 0:30.


----------



## Ne Plus Ultra




----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Psychophant

Anyone else think it's odd that Beck generally writes the weirdest alt-rock and every few years releases some really poppy single?


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Rala

No specific song, just a bunch of lyrics from different songs. Funny, if it wasn't for your question, I would have still believed they actually make a real song. :laughing:


----------



## Simpson17866




----------



## Thalassa

You will not ruin my childhood America, and I will be sure of it.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Naeril

Glaube Liebe Hoffnung, by Grausame Töchter.


----------



## LadyAeroniel

Wenn Ich Tazen Will from Elisabeth das Musical...I sing this song constantly...yes in German...I am the quirky one in the family...


----------



## Naeril

Damn it, now this one.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_k8W4LE2xtsWhy, of all the Beatles' songs, do I have this in my head? Arrrgh!


----------



## starscream430

Well...time to start dancing :tongue:


----------



## UraniaIsis

I can imagine this song being sung in my mother's voice. I think Linda is based off my mother. :laughing:


----------



## ashleysummer

lady in read dancing with me


----------



## Milya

Big Fish - Twice the Love


----------



## LPtheBeastly

Hollywood Swinging
Kool and the Gang

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakris

One of the most beautiful and touching piano pieces I've ever heard.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

What song do I have stuck in my head? ALL of them? :shocked:


----------



## NylonSmiles




----------



## Cool Hand Luke

This one.






And this one.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Creep by radio head


----------



## SevSevens

Reminds me of my first girlfriend. She wanted to get married but she didn't understand I wasn't the type.


----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## Jagdpanther




----------



## Sab15




----------



## Metalize




----------



## Psychophant

Woah...


----------



## Sporadic Aura

woah, indeed.


----------



## Psychophant

Bunch of old pop music, actually.


----------



## Psychophant

Too much pop radio.


----------



## DemonD




----------



## kirakishou




----------



## Balinka




----------



## Roman Empire




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Thomas329

That song from South Park last year, "Push (Feeling Good on a Wednesday)


----------



## Skelephantitis




----------



## Milya

^ They are just so damn cute :kitteh:


----------



## Ausserirdische

I had a couple of prog songs stuck in my head in the last few days (curiously, each day was a different one), but today there isn't anything. I don't know if this is good or bad.

Anyway, here are the ones there were stuck in my head, in chronological order:


----------



## Psychophant




----------



## Millie




----------



## Metalize

Swear I don't really listen to this band any more, but the chorus is inexplicably stuck in my head atm.


----------



## WickerDeer

Ugh--all day this has been playing in the back of my head. 






Third time I've posted it in the forums. Third time's a charm.


----------



## DemonD




----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Millie




----------



## starscream430

WHAT DID THE WITCH DOCTOR SAY?! :laughing:


----------



## Veggie

...like incessantly. All day. (All night? )


----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## Cheveyo

doo doo doodoodoo doo doo doodoodoo


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Metalize

Dunno why I like it so much.


----------



## QueCueYew

.


----------



## 124567




----------



## GMBTI

Straight for the Knife, by: Sia
I love it.


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## xValkyx

To be honest?






DETAILS, I WANNA KNOW DETAILS.


----------



## Jakuri

Credit to @Metasentient for posting this in the song typing thread. Even created a ringtone out of this this morning...while I was stuck in school at 8:30 because the 8:30 class got cancelled last minute.


----------



## Metalize

Jakuri said:


> Credit to @_Metasentient_ for posting this in the song typing thread. Even created a ringtone out of this this morning...while I was stuck in school at 8:30 because the 8:30 class got cancelled last minute.


Glad you liked it! :3 And thank you for reminding me again of it.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## pertracto

It's been 3 days now :frustrating: Can't get this song out of my head !


----------



## DavidDHall

The cure - lovesong


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Psychophant

Because someone mentioned it again. How could anyone dislike this song?


----------



## peter pettishrooms

He sounds like Brian Aubert from Silversun Pickups. :blushed:


----------



## peter pettishrooms

xValkyx said:


> To be honest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETAILS, I WANNA KNOW DETAILS.







Spoiler alert: Jimmy Jr. is a better dancer than Drake.


----------



## Coherence

What you won't do, do for love...you've tried everything but you don't give up.


----------



## xValkyx

acidicwithpanic said:


> Spoiler alert: Jimmy Jr. is a better dancer than Drake.


I think anyone is a better dancer than Drake to be honest xD


----------



## peter pettishrooms

xValkyx said:


> I think anyone is a better dancer than Drake to be honest xD


Tru


----------



## RitaLucero

M83 - Midnight City


----------



## Riven

North Korean propaganda music: https://youtu.be/tE_WCwDmu6E


----------



## Sava Saevus




----------



## Psychophant

Fitting.


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Riven

https://youtu.be/jJVBNUzmKtA


----------



## WickerDeer

It's just playing in my head since I listened to it earlier. I like this song and the guy's voice...and the cat in the video.


----------



## Milya




----------



## Xerosis




----------



## Blackbear

Second day now. Yay.


----------



## feelionnaire

Yung Lean - Kyoto


----------



## Sava Saevus




----------



## 124567




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Thomas329

Eric Cartman singing "Poker Face."


----------



## Riven




----------



## Doc Dangerstein

@Superfluous

... its Clockwork Orange!! Henry Purcell and not the glorious Ludwig van. :laughing:






... anyway, my pick: Depeche Mode, Behind the Wheel. Cool video too.


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Veggie

I think I need some country love.


----------



## Stelmaria

Woe is me.


----------



## Bubblegumisyum

Anything at any given time


----------



## Psychophant

I don't much like this song, but banjo hook + four on the floor = good luck getting that out of your head.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I got the part of the jazzy outro stuck in my head. Doing an involuntary head bob. So groovy.


----------



## Psychophant

Wonderfully emo song from high school. Drop C#...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Woahh here she comes
Watch out boy!
She'll chew you up!
Woah here she comes
She's a man eater

I'm not gonna get this out of my head for the rest of the day.


----------



## Psychophant

Yer, 80s pop. Can't think of this song the same way after American Psycho.




"Try getting a reservation at Dorsia now you fucking stupid bastard!" :laughing:


----------



## Veggie

I have no clue why lol


----------



## Veggie

I swear this was on the radio like ten times tonight. Or, like three or four. But still.


----------



## 95134hks




----------



## 95134hks




----------



## 95134hks




----------



## 95134hks

Those 3 mostly.


----------



## Cheveyo

Can't speak the language, but can't get the song out of my head.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I can't go for that
Can't go for that
Can't go for that
Can't go for that


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Space Oddity. This dreary weather is giving me the _feels._


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I really fucking love The Smiths


----------



## Gossip Goat

This man is just too gourgeous :3 

<3


----------



## Jagbas

AddictiveMuse said:


> I can't go for that
> Can't go for that
> Can't go for that
> Can't go for that


A van variation


----------



## Jagbas

This






And this






and this clip in particular gives me chillz


----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## Endologic

Donald Trump.


----------



## Deezzee

Their music is getting better every year.





The radio plays this song 100 times a day. It's one of their better songs imo.


----------



## Psychophant

Interesting artist.
Kinda the only song I ever liked by him tbh.


----------



## CalmFire

Walking in the snow last night with a good friend, somehow the Laverne & Shirley theme song came up.


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## sicksadworlds

so catchy (fcking love this band btw)


----------



## Psychophant

#WhiteGirlMusic But it has a loud and catchy drop and it's stuck in my head.


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## MyLow

Troye Sivan - Blue


----------



## Vin The Dreamer

Naruto openings FTW!


----------



## Mange

We took this trip to Garden Grove
It smelled like Lou-dog inside the van, oh yeah
This ain't no funky reggae party, $5 at the door
It gets so real sometimes, who wrote my rhyme
I got the microwave, got the VCR
I got the deuce-deuce in the trunk of my car, oh yeah

If you only knew all the love that I found
It's hard to keep my soul on the ground
You're a fool, don't fuck around with my dog
All that I can see I steal, I fill up my garage

Cause in my mind
Music from Jamaica, all the love that I found
Pull over there's a reason why my soul's unsound

It's you
It's that shit stuck under my shoe
It's that smell inside the van
It's my bed sheet covered with sand
Sitting through a shitty band
Getting dog shit on my hands
Getting hassled by the man

Waking up to an alarm
Sticking needles in your arm
Picking up trash on a freeway
Feeling depressed everyday
Leaving without making a sound
Picking my dog up at the pound
Living in a tweaker pad
Getting yelled at by my dad

Saying I'm happy when I'm not
Finding roaches in the pot
All these things I do
They're waiting for you


The first time I really listened to this song I misinterpreted the last line as "here waiting for you" and subsequently the meaning of the song has changed for me slightly but I still like it a lot. And I've been thinking about it on and off for a couple days.


----------



## isamanthax

AND




They're just so catchy.


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## isamanthax




----------



## inverity

it's like almost k-pop.


----------



## Sunday12089

Blackbird by the Beatles


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Penny

stupid song


----------



## Cheveyo

Funny thing about this song. It's stuck in my head because I had a dream featuring myself playing the song.
In the dream I was helping a friend woo his girlfriend, for some reason. I found a guitar on the floor and started playing the song. Yeah... I don't get it either.


----------



## Kore

All this morning I'm singing this:

Just nod your head and get up
I'm not gon' let you give up, babe
Just nod your head and get up
I'm not gon' let you give up, babe

I know that sometimes you wish I'd go away, away
I know that sometimes you wish I'd go away, away
But I've wished that you would know that I'm here to stay, to stay
Just nod your head and get up
I'm not gon' let you give up, babe


----------



## AddictiveMuse

*sigh*

I prefer this:






He's weirdly adorable.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I got this some of this M16 bussing inna mi 'ead, seen? As the only Youtube comment on the video says: "BUMBACLAAAT! chune still sell off﻿". Dancehall music is fucking insane!


----------



## isamanthax




----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## WickerDeer

Meltedsorbet said:


>


And this again.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I like really big bombastic music and it's how I deal with how I feel inside, I wonder why this is? some of the music a lot of people like just feels so tame to me. It somehow feels wrong, or I feel I have garish taste, but I just love bombastic things, lol.


It is all only a reflection of the girth of my manhood.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

*

ANOTHER
*
*CASUALITY OF THE MODERN LIFE

OUT OF TIME FOR US
*
FAITH

HOPE


LOVE


You know like, fuck all this pedestrian shit, I don't have patience; but I'm burning the candle at both ends.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I'm really addicted to this song for some reason. In al lhonestly, it's how I've been feeling lately I think, with in regards to how frustrated I find myself continually; but it's a frustration I felt for much of my life. 




THERE ARE THOSE THAT THINK THAT LIFE IS BUT A JOKE!!!!! BUT YOU AND I HAVE BEEN THROUGH THAT, AND IT IS NOT OUR FATE!!! THERE MUST BE SOME KINDA WAY OUTTA HERE

SAID THE JOKER TO THE THIEF!!!!!!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Old Man Aragorn

Walkin' On The Sun by Smash Mouth


----------



## Dissonance

Heavy metalacc - to sam JAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Energumen

"Down in Mexico" by The Coasters.


----------



## Veggie

That song that's like "you should go and love yourself" ...which is really unfortunate, because it's like the most annoying song ever.

(and is it one of those where he's really saying you should go and f yourself but they had to edit it for the radio?)


----------



## ixwolvesix

Tugan Yak


----------



## BatFlapClap

@Veggie - Haha, I don't think so, not like What'shisface Iglesias, "Tonight I'm 'Loving' You". 

Really, we should swap the F-bomb into songs with love in the lyrics! 

Like, "and now it's _All you need is f*ck_ by the Beatles. That wacky Ringo sure knows how to rump-a-tum-tum on those drums." *cue chortling*

Song stuck in head because of this:


----------



## Penny

yesterday by the beatles


----------



## Veggie

BatFlapClap said:


> Really, we should swap the F-bomb into songs with love in the lyrics!
> 
> Like, "and now it's _All you need is f*ck_ by the Beatles.


:laughing:



BatFlapClap said:


>


----------



## SilentScream

Dat opening riff


----------



## WickerDeer

Meltedsorbet said:


>


And again. It's just so catchy.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## .17485

This song is stuck in my head. I've been playing since Friday


----------



## Old Man Aragorn

Guaranteed to be stuck in everybody's head.


----------



## typicalweeabootrash




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Energumen

"Down in Mexico" by The Coasters.


----------



## Mercedene

talk to me baby~ ayayayaya a ~


----------



## isamanthax




----------



## HerpDerpette

Recently watched Deadpool :blushed:


----------



## Old Man Aragorn




----------



## g_w

Neal Morse, "The Door" live.


----------



## SummerHaze

Little Mix – Good Enough


----------



## Wolf




----------



## Energumen

"Take Me Out" by Franz Ferdinand.


----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## Jeske

I love it, it's so energetic.


----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## Energumen

"19 2000" by The Gorillaz.


----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## Copper North

Get this one out of your head three hours afterwards . . .:laughing:


----------



## Jeske

Copper North said:


> Get this one out of your head three hours afterwards . . .:laughing:


hahaha i love this! Now it's stuck in my head, too


----------



## Jordgubb




----------



## WickerDeer

I don't even know how or why...





*listening on repeat* I guess it sounds pretty relaxing and calm.


----------



## Veggie




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Copper North




----------



## MuChApArAdOx

I heard a song on the radio in the truck today, I didn't catch the name. I let Shazam go a few days ago , I needed storage :confounded:. I need to hear it again soon, I really liked it. Im thinking it might be my new favorite song :lips:


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Superfluous




----------



## Derange At 170

I've been listening to XOSAR for some time and while this is one of her bigger tunes, I've only gotten into it recently. And I've obsessively replayed it every time I put it on.

And I fucking love sound of her voice (which appears as occasional samples).


----------



## Energumen

"We Belong Together" by Ritchie Valens.


----------



## cloudytuesday

Clear by Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## DOGSOUP

I'M SORRY.


----------



## Frosty

it was on the radio. I must've been timewarped to the 90s for a few minutes or something


----------



## Felipe

They really should stop playing this shitty song on the radio every freaking day :dry:


----------



## Psychophant




----------



## Penny

Felipe said:


> They really should stop playing this shitty song on the radio every freaking day :dry:


i listened to 44 seconds of it. i'm glad they don't play that where i am. :laughing:


----------



## Penny

i wish they played this stuff on the radio.


----------



## Frosty

Shave and a Haircut. 




:dry:


----------



## Felipe




----------



## SharksFan99

I don't have this song stuck in my head right now, but I did just a couple of days ago (because I heard it on the radio). It's not a bad song though.


----------



## Dissonance

:frustrating:


----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## pertracto




----------



## SharksFan99

"Hey Jude" was performed on "Britain's Got Talent" half an hour ago. Since then, I have had it stuck in my head.


----------



## Penny




----------



## Energumen

"I Will Follow You Into the Dark" by Death Cab For Cutie.


----------



## bleghc

I sing more than half of it at least five times a day. It's getting bad.


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## SharksFan99

This song at the moment, because a few minutes ago, I read comments made by other P&C members about the song...


----------



## Simpson17866

Eine Kleine to answer!


----------



## Derange At 170

yisss


----------



## Energumen

"500 Miles" by Peter, Paul, and Mary. I have to practice singing it for my voice lessons.


----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## kugghjul

M.I.A. - Paper Planes


----------



## Leannah

Pity Party by Melanie Martinez. I've just learned it on the ukulele so my actual thoughts have been replaced by the melody.


----------



## starscream430

I just finished a terrible standardized exam...and then a friend sends me this blast from the past :kitteh:.


----------



## Hulie

I have this song stuck in my head.






And now you can too.


----------



## sicksadworlds

this fucking song


----------



## The Dude

...don't even ask how I got here because I have no clue.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## yet another intj

* *


----------



## SharksFan99




----------



## Energumen

'Aura Lee'. It's a folk song that I have to sing for my singing instructor.


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Cheveyo

* *













I keep playing the video over and over. Even when I'm doing something else I've got both the video and song stuck in my head.


----------



## Simpson17866




----------



## BatFlapClap

--Got to see this performed at a Bowie tribute concert, along with Blackstar in its entirety by a beautiful, hollow cheeked alien man not unlike Bowie himself. It was visceral and so sexy. On a side, the whole album is so tragic and wistful, bellicose, and morose. A moving dirge. Yearning.


----------



## Energumen

"Soul Meets Body" by Death Cab For Cutie.


----------



## Maye

Cold Water, Justin Beiber


----------



## Hollow Man

got me to listen to this album now...this song though...is so good.


----------



## megmento

Chicken dance because of my niece.

Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Maye




----------



## Siri




----------



## andriya

Beautiful of akons


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

IT'S SO DEEP THE TRIAL TO SURVIVAL
TO THE NEW WE SEE LIGHT

<3


----------



## Cheveyo




----------



## Riven

This crap:


----------



## Reyzadren




----------



## SlimShady00

I'm suffering the Eminem Virus

Once you like Eminem, there's no way back


----------



## wilson

Beautiful by Akon.


----------



## Veggie




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## WhoPutsTheirFaceOnABus




----------



## megmento

Sick beat and lyrics. Too bad I could not translate it for everyone.


----------



## Evalumus

Leonard Cohen - In my secret life


----------



## lethal lava land

Gin Blossoms - "Hey Jealousy" & Soul Asylum - "Runaway Train"


----------



## NAP

steady 1234


----------



## Electra




----------



## PariahParty




----------



## KattyLu

Ta-Ha – 247 (Polar Nite)


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## NebulaMist




----------



## DualGnosis

I'm steadily getting better at bass guitar and I can't get over how awesome the bass line is on this song (also one of my favorite animes):


----------



## Veggie

This acoustic Lisa Loeb Stay-Semisonic Closing Time mashup this dude was playing at the bar last night for me and a few people.

He was cool.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Santa Gloss




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Riven

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m1XsXT5POVg


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Let the joy of love take you higher! <3


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## WickerDeer

My mind must be cycling through things--work, probably.


----------



## dukaalmaar

Mother Love Bone - Chloe Dancer/Crown Of Thorns

edit: nope, Pearl Jam - Happy When I'm Crying


----------



## tinyheart

"Detach" - Hans Zimmer, _Interstellar Original Motion Picture Soundtrack,_ 2014.

Saw it agin!!


----------



## Skelephantitis

Grim Grinning Ghosts (Remix by The Living Tombstone - feat. Crusher P + Corpse Husband)


----------



## tinyheart

"Around the World" - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Hulie




----------



## Riven




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

It got so stuck.


----------



## tinyheart

Can't post with video on mobile, but I've been humming Holtz' Planets all day throughout the sermon too. :mellow:


----------



## davidleija563

I'm feeling romantic and overly maudlin.
I wear my emotions on my sleeve and I have always been that way.
I believe that life is so short,don't waste it playing games.
In peace and infinite prayers, 
Your. Brother

David. Doc. Leija

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## PariahParty

Aya the Abysswalker said:


> It got so stuck.


Especially when you contrast it with all of the other awful Engrishness in that show.  You could definitely be stuck with worse.


----------



## PariahParty




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

PariahParty said:


> Especially when you contrast it with all of the other awful Engrishness in that show.  You could definitely be stuck with worse.


I like the opening theme, even with all the Engrish in it. It's catchy very 90s Alternative Rock song. It's not bad and fits the themes of the anime quite well. To be honest, there is worse anime openings to have stuck in your head.


----------



## Terator




----------



## PariahParty

Aya the Abysswalker said:


> I like the opening theme, even with all the Engrish in it. It's catchy very 90s Alternative Rock song. It's not bad and fits the themes of the anime quite well. To be honest, there is worse anime openings to have stuck in your head.







Trust me, I know. haha


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

PariahParty said:


> Trust me, I know. haha


Oh holy shit.


----------



## tinyheart

"The Closer I Get To You" - Roberta Flack feat. Donny Hathaway


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## tinyheart

"Is This Love" - Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## bridmaga




----------



## President of Aether

Brian Wilson is a genius.


----------



## tinyheart

The Doors - "Love Her Madly"


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Schmendricks

It's been coming and going for about half a year.


----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Veggie




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## tinyheart

"Colors of the Wind"


----------



## isamanthax

all time low - jon bellion


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Riven

https://video.rambler.ru/video/stigmata-krylya/


----------



## tinyheart

I HATE THIS SONG...

Squeeze - "Tempted"


----------



## Jakuri




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## QueCueYew

https://youtu.be/hwdx6ylOvc4


----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Riven




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Woke up to the chorus in my head; even though I don't - at all - remember hearing it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart

Adele -"Skyfall"


----------



## bleghc




----------



## maiL

Sappy - Nirvana
can't post the video because i don't have 15 posts :upset:
so here is the link for anyone interested 
It appears i can't even post links.. well just look it up then..


----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## Mrs. Mozart

This is a new hit here in Finland and it's played everywhere. Doesn't bother me though, I kinda like it.






Stupid video tags won't work!


----------



## dukaalmaar

I usually have more than one. Now's no exception...
• Tool - Jambi
• Pearl Jam - Tremor Christ
• Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give It Away / Higher Ground / Johnny Kick A Hole In The Sky


----------



## tinyheart

Gnarls Barkley - "Crazy"


----------



## warxzawa

Andy Warhol - David Bowie
https://youtu.be/P4sANPkk3ys


----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## TwoStepsAhead




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## GabyTeller1995

"One Thing" by the One Direction often gets stuck in my head (quite funnily enough, the song goes "Get out, get out of my head") LOL


----------



## tinyheart

David Bowie - "Rebel Rebel"


----------



## QueCueYew

edit: 110% certain i've posted the song in this form already... which makes sense given thread criteria.


----------



## tinyheart

THIS.

IT WON'T DIE.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## g_w

Because Muh Guitar Solo! :shocked:


----------



## tinyheart

The Beach Boys - "I Just Wasn't Made For These Times"


----------



## Felipe

The song appears out of nowhere throughout the day...:tongue:


----------



## WickerDeer

One line of this song randomly popped into my head yesterday, despite that I haven't listened to it recently. And now it keeps coming up since I identified me. (Edit: wtf--since I 'identified it.')

I think it was 'you've hurt me.' I listened to this mostly like five years ago.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Dream_Crusader




----------



## Vega_




----------



## lolalalah




----------



## stargazing grasshopper




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## lookslikeiwin

Reclusion by Anberlin






For some reason I can't post video links -_-


----------



## tinyheart

Amy Winehouse - "Help Yourself"


----------



## Jakuri

月光乱舞 by P*Light


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## dukaalmaar




----------



## Penny

"I stay out too late. Got nothing in my brain, that's what people say...." Can't think of the title. It's Taylor Swift.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## lolalalah




----------



## Angra Mainyu




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## The Dark Lord




----------



## Bipedal P 314

This song has been stuck in my head for days...


----------



## Mange




----------



## Mange

Red Mange said:


>


What the fuck . I didn't post this shit . What is real.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

This version specifically. Thanks to some random cat video on youtube.. it's gonna be two days. :frustrating:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Energumen

"Walk Away" by Franz Ferdinand.


----------



## Veggie

I feel like this is the only song country stations play anymore, lol, and now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## Dalien




----------



## ninjahitsawall

Icy NiTe said:


>


Leo's unplugged? :shocked:


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## dukaalmaar

Scott Joplin - The Entertainer

my younger brother and sister recently found this and they keep trying to play it on the piano and they fail miserably every time


----------



## Mange




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Catwalk




----------



## starscream430

A wonderful song from a badass game.


----------



## vince95

Believe it or not (go ahead and laugh if you want, LOL), Kenny G's "Going Home". It's a nice easy listening piece and I sometimes like jazz.


----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Lycrester




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Lovable




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## lolalalah

Marilyn Manson -Tainted Love


----------



## Sava Saevus




----------



## Fumetsu




----------



## Mico

Duffy - Mercy


----------



## Praimfaya




----------



## Energumen




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## WickerDeer

Probably because I listen to this version a lot at work:


----------



## Way Farer

ABC by the Jackson 5


----------



## Praimfaya




----------



## ponpiri

I have the orchestral version stuck in my head, but this is my favorite violinist performance.


----------



## Introvertia

Some unrecognizable song with repetitive mantra of yeah yeah yeah's, which is makes it incredibly challenging to find based on lyrics.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Sir Kanra




----------



## Naiara

I cannot stop thinking about _Runaround Sue_ by Dion after watching American Gods' penultimate chapter.


----------



## Veggie

Idk. Weird dream last night. Lol.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## vhaydenlv

Never got to really listened to it when it came out, my English wasn't as good back then and I was too lazy to look for a transcript.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Southern Nights


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Introvertia

lmao / teenagehood!


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Tsubaki

In my opinion, this is god-tier rap(regarding lyric quality and thoughts behind it)


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome




----------



## Energumen




----------



## shazam




----------



## MaggieMay




----------



## Veggie




----------



## alexboy

Lady in red dancing with me


----------



## Sir Kanra

:smiley-cool13:


----------



## Introvertia

From the moment I opened my eyes.


----------



## The red spirit

I wish I didn't


----------



## Ochi96




----------



## Ickenham

Somewhere Over The Rainbow - Judy Garland 1939


----------



## Veggie




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Veggie

Heard it on Family Guy and now it's stuck. Had completely forgotten about this song.


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## tinyheart

Veggie said:


>


This. Song.


----------



## Sir Kanra

GAH stuck in my head


----------



## Introvertia

Only the repetitive background voice.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Introvertia

It was on some commercial and now playing nonstop in my head.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Literally Gone




----------



## hellonearth

I won't even post the video here, nope.

"_I'm a Barbie girl in the Barbie world,
Life in plastic, it's fantastic!
You can brush my hair, undress me everywhere,
Imagination, life is your creation,
Come on Barbie, let's go party!_"

:nightmare:


----------



## Flow Ozzy

The original version of Phantom of the Opera by Iron Maiden


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Electra




----------



## hellonearth




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Sir Kanra




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## aquasoul




----------



## lolalalah

_In my dreeaaaaams shadows call, there's a light at the end of the hall!
_
* *


----------



## owlet




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Energumen




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Electra




----------



## petern

https://youtu.be/cG6JLwqCr1M


----------



## bleghc




----------



## lolalalah




----------



## Acrylic

I'm currently listening to ' @Catwalk has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space', and it goes a little something like this...


----------



## Electra




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Chatshire




----------



## Literally Gone

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Ace Face




----------



## Electra




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## nam

"Baby, don't lieiieieie
talk the talk, never act

who the fuck you thought i was?
you dare to fool me twice"


----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra




----------



## Riven




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## GoGirl786




----------



## Electra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Literally Gone

Sent from my ASUS_A002A using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## WickerDeer

Popped into my head.


----------



## Sybow

Mostly because I'm currently listening to it


----------



## INFPravenclaw

“Therapy session” by NF.


----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Electra




----------



## Glop

Lovely Rita by The Beatles.


----------



## Sir Kanra




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Literally Gone

Sent from Heaven using My Will


----------



## Sybow




----------



## WickerDeer

I'm pretty sure this song gets stuck easily.


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Energumen




----------



## SummerHaze

The NBHD - Sweater Weather


----------



## nep2une

_Speak your truth, they already know
Search your mind, it's written in gold

Don't say no, let it unfold out
And we'll take the embrace of steel, it's where I'm found
All I know, is an Ocean out
And the look on your face was here in every sound

Still your mind, there's oceans below
Raise your sail, and then let go

Don't say no, let it unfold out
And we'll take the embrace of steel, it's where I'm found
All I know, is an Ocean out
And the look on your face was here in every sound_


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Preciselyd

&


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Electra




----------



## Remiel

I'm using the term 'stuck' in very loose sense. I dont get songs stuck in my head.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Electra




----------



## NIHM




----------



## Electra




----------



## Aridela




----------



## The CW




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Sir Kanra




----------



## Forest Nymph

I hate the song "All I Wanna Do (is Have Some Fun)" by Sheryl Crow. She had better tunes when she was popular, and the entire song is a complete oxymoron. Did she mean for it to be ironic? Because I honestly can't think of anything more depressing than two alcoholics sitting in a deserted trashy bar in the parking lot of a car wash in the middle of the day. What in the actual fuck, fun my ass.


----------



## musixxal




----------



## JanM00




----------



## Mick Travis

I've got the line "No one chooses to be different" in my head, but I can't figure out the source.


----------



## musixxal

...so annoying but cant stop my brain has it on repeat


----------



## musixxal

Mick Travis said:


> I've got the line "No one chooses to be different" in my head, but I can't figure out the source.


lol, you probably have the wrong lyrics then


----------



## Mick Travis

musixxal said:


> lol, you probably have the wrong lyrics then


Perhaps it's obscure.


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## JanM00




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## JanM00




----------



## JanM00




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Evanescent




----------



## Mone

Offtopic but related to this one: Do you know what's the worst feeling ever? That you don't admit you love somebody. ;-) Love has no logic.


----------



## JanM00




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/jms678s%2Fjohn-lennon-isolation-alternate-take



_I absolute...
Love._​


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Evanescent




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Being able to see them while listening is such great spectacle.​


----------



## tinyheart

U2 - "The Hands That Built America"


----------



## 74893H




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## aiyanah




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

<3​


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## musixxal




----------



## Dustanddawnzone




----------



## Penny




----------



## Dalien




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Energumen




----------



## QueCueYew




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Flow Ozzy

Firelily said:


>


doing a lot of 'licking' these days ? :crazy:


----------



## Firelily

Flow Ozzy said:


> doing a lot of 'licking' these days ? :crazy:


hehe 
that would be telling


----------



## Daeva

For days now..


----------



## xiangguosun

I like how I always manage to piss myself off and dislike my own thoughts, yet I always enjoy conversations and insight from other INFJs


----------



## Firelily

xiangguosun said:


> I like how I always manage to piss myself off and dislike my own thoughts, yet I always enjoy conversations and insight from other INFJs


I love how this is in a song thread :laughing: :laughing: 

breaking out a little and not doing things by the book ay :wink:


Song in my mind is


----------



## Dustanddawnzone




----------



## Forest Nymph

:heart::skeleton::crazy::kitteh:


----------



## Forest Nymph

I was going crazy this morning Googling a few of the lyrics, and looking on message boards about 90s House music, I was about to go to the Gen X forum to harass them when I FINALLY remembered it's Fun for Me by Moloko. WTF.


----------



## Sybow

Brings a tear to my eyes..


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Not a fan of her or the video but, the hook is catchy


----------



## Forest Nymph

Lol J...it's all coming back now, _they're all exactly the same,_they're all the same after I left my angry ex, I stopped dating angry dudes and I am proud to report that therapy after that abusive relationship worked soooo well that I'm attracted to emotionally manipulative, bipolar narcissists who get obsessed with me emotionally and/or sexually then treat me like dirt if I show signs of having feelings like a normal human being.


----------



## Albatross




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Simundos

Dancing queen by Abba


----------



## nam

I want to break free


----------



## Energumen




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## FreakinHedgehog

Papa Roach - Elevate

Jacoby is a great performer. Can't wait for a clip!


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## nam

Lucky for you that s what i like


----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## APBReloaded

I feel loopy half the time, so something like this.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone




----------



## TricoFeathers

Not really stuck in my head but I've been wanting to listen to this over and over the last few days.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/the-smallest-one%2Fwrapped-in-chains


----------



## Malandro




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Hauntingly beautiful and relaxing


----------



## Gurndl

Stuck the whole afternoon


----------



## Bipedal P 314

It's not just the song but this performance in particular:


----------



## Aridela




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

For some reasons this comes to mind on rare occasion I think of that incorrectly banned poster being talked bout.


__
https://soundcloud.com/ratheruggedman%2Fthe-peoples-champ


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## nam

Welcome to Tijuana


----------



## spellama




----------



## DrNoshtau

Any backwards music..


----------



## Pinkieshyrose

why i kinda know kinda don't<span style="font-family: Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif">


----------



## lunaticrabbits




----------



## 74893H




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## crazitaco




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## WarmMachines

It's "Mia, Mia" on repeat in my head.

(life hack: finish a song in your head to get rid of the stuck song)


----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Mystic MagentaRose




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## HIX




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## ChocStar

Since I woke up, I don't know what.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Queen - Bicycle.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## APBReloaded

This won't get out of my head. I think I just like the melody and harmony.


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Ebony and Ivory


----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## Peppermint Mocha




----------



## UraniaIsis

"What does the fox say?"

It's been an earworm all weekend.

_hangs head in embarrassment_


----------



## tanstaafl28

Today:


----------



## APBReloaded




----------



## Gabbie




----------



## sheepysowner

Promethea said:


> I saw a thread like this for istjs, and intps, but I don't see just a regular one.
> 
> Seems like I always have a song stuck in my head.
> 
> Now we can dump them here to let others share in our pain.


Lust for Life by Lana del Rey and the Weeknd.


----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

again in my head
last night
like a reccurring dream​


----------



## Anonymous12345

Go to sleep by eminem


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## sheepysowner

If You Were There, Beware by Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Ruby Danderfluff




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/buddy-holly-official%2Feveryday-15


----------



## Annie S.

I don't exactly love it, but I've been listening to "Somewhere I Belong" by Linkin Park


----------



## WickerDeer

I listened to this last night b/c I was reading some stuff about mermaids, and it just popped into my head, the next day.

I used to really love this song. It just seems too optimistic now, with the artist and their ideas about humans getting along and stuff. 






This group also has optimistic videos that I used to like a lot. This idea of people getting along from big tech is something I associate with this. I like the way they focus on individuals though.

I might be a little drunk. I liked this video though b/c it shows all these people. I like how they are all people and individuals.


----------



## WickerDeer

This song popped into my head a few moments ago:


----------



## blossomier

WickerDeer said:


> This song popped into my head a few moments ago:


I love her songs!





 This one is iconic. 





 So is this one... I could link all of her stuff. Soooo good.

And I don't understand how a lot of people dislike "Froot"... both the song and the album. I adore it. Very well-made, nice and unique songs.


----------



## WickerDeer

blossomier said:


> I love her songs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is iconic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this one... I could link all of her stuff. Soooo good.
> 
> And I don't understand how a lot of people dislike "Froot"... both the song and the album. I adore it. Very well-made, nice and unique songs.


Sooo good!


----------



## Rift




----------



## APBReloaded




----------



## beth x




----------



## Rift




----------



## Electra




----------



## beth x

This version's guitar solo.


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## basketcasket

lol 'One step closer' by Linkin park


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/mhp-disco-edits%2Fmika-happy-ending-mhp-extended-mix




was listening to this yesterday on some wireless buds and was surprised the quality.
now have it on repeat this morning. seems kinda fitting for that writing in a way.​


----------



## beth x

Her incredible voice.


----------



## Rift




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Amenochu




----------



## beth x




----------



## Fennel




----------



## Electra




----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Electra




----------



## Ickenham




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Staying Alive by the BeeGees 
Unfortunately.


----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## beth x

Had the bass line stuck in my head for days.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## daleks_exterminate




----------



## daleks_exterminate

It's been alternating between these two Smith songs.

Hmm....is this depression? Lmao


----------



## eeo




----------



## Electra




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## lilysocks

i heard this years and years ago and never got all the way over it.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

_This again..._​


----------



## WickerDeer

I heard this song on the radio yesterday and now it's stuck in my head. It's so dramatic too. WHY RADIO Fortunately it's mostly just the tune.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## WickerDeer

WickerDeer said:


> I heard this song on the radio yesterday and now it's stuck in my head. It's so dramatic too. WHY RADIO Fortunately it's mostly just the tune.


Still.

I need to listen to other earworms. Though this does describe a familiar process/experience for me. It's a great song.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## mimesis

Since reading @Six 's latest post


----------



## Six

mimesis said:


> Since reading @Six 's latest post


I assume you're being sarcastic.


----------



## mimesis

Six said:


> I assume you're being sarcastic.


No, it's just stuck in my head. 

And I haven't smoked in years actually.


----------



## Six

Alright.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ENIGMA2019

It has been an Outkast/Eminem morning thus far


----------



## Dalien




----------



## mia-me




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## DOGSOUP

Den glider in


----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## eeo




----------



## eeo




----------



## tanstaafl28

I'm a network operations technician. One of the more annoying duties I have is accept calls from tier 1 & 2 technicians. They often put us on hold to "refresh" their hold with whomever they are on the phone with. 
The most annoying jazzy hold music plays. I want to kill someone after about 10 seconds of it. Now I can't get that damn song out of my head.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Euphoric Nocturne




----------



## impulsenine




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Penny

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> dis popped into my head last night for some reason idky​


Pretty song. Reminds me of this song from the Romeo and Juliet soundtrack.


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin

[



]


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## tanstaafl28




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Breaking inside by shinedown


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## mia-me

September by EW&F, compliments of the youtube algo. And no, this isn't a message to anyone so put away your tinfoil hats. 

I love spring and fall.


----------



## Electra

A commercial 🙉


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Electra




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## mimesis




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

This was in my head all night, annoying!






_Wonder too if added for me to know,_
_without having to use up nrg;_
_which was rly sweet cause I legit couldn't view that one either..._​


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## WickerDeer

WickerDeer said:


>


I still have this song stuck in my head. Maybe I should analyze the lyrics.


* *





Give me back my broken night
My mirrored room, my secret life
It's lonely here
There's no one left to torture
Give me absolute control
Over every living soul
And lie beside me, baby
That's an order
Give me crack and anal sex
Take the only tree that's left
And stuff it up the hole
In your culture
Give me back the Berlin wall
Give me Stalin and St. Paul
I've seen the future, brother
It is murder
Things are going to slide, slide in all directions
Won't be nothing (won't be nothing)
Nothing you can measure anymore
The blizzard, the blizzard of the world
Has crossed the threshold
And it's overturned
The order of the soul
When they said (they said) repent (repent), repent (repent)
I wonder what they meant
When they said (they said) repent (repent), repent (repent)
I wonder what they meant
When they said (they said) repent (repent), repent (repent)
I wonder what they meant
You don't know me from the wind
You never will, you never did
I'm the little Jew
Who wrote the Bible
I've seen the nations rise and fall
I've heard their stories, heard them all
But love's the only engine of survival
Your servant here, he has been told
To say it clear, to say it cold
It's over, it ain't going
Any further (do, do, do)
And now the wheels of heaven stop
You feel the devil's riding crop
Get ready for the future
It is murder (do, do, do)
Things are going to slide
Slide in all directions
Won't be nothing (won't be)
Nothing you can measure anymore
The blizzard, the blizzard of the world
Has crossed the threshold
And it's overturned
The order of the soul
When they said (they said) repent (repent), repent (repent)
I wonder what they meant
When they said (they said) repent (repent), repent (repent)
I wonder what they meant
When they said (they said) repent (repent), repent (repent)
I wonder what they meant
There'll be the breaking of the ancient
Western code
Your private life will suddenly explode (ooh, ooh)
There'll be phantoms
There'll be fires on the road
And the white man dancing
You'll see a woman
Hanging upside down (ooh, ooh)
Her features covered by her fallen gown (ooh, ooh)
And all the lousy little poets
Coming round
Tryin' to sound like Charlie Manson
Yeah, the white man dancin'
Give me back the Berlin wall
Give me Stalin and St. Paul
Give me Christ or give me Hiroshima (do, do, do)
Destroy another fetus now
We don't like children anyhow
I've seen the future, baby
It is murder (do, do, do)
Things are going to slide, slide in all directions
Won't be nothing (won't be)
Nothing you can measure anymore
The blizzard, the blizzard of the world
Has crossed the threshold
And it's overturned
The order of the soul
When they said (they said) repent (repent), repent (repent)
I wonder what they meant
When they said (they said) repent (repent), repent (repent)
I wonder what they meant
When they said (they said) repent (repent), repent (repent)
I wonder what they meant
When they said (they said) repent (repent), repent (repent)


----------



## WickerDeer

Oh--I had this song about waltzing stuck in my head too, but didn't post it here. It was so depressing.

But heard this song today and it is an earworm. I like Christina Perri though.


----------



## Rihanna

I have an ear worm but for the life of me can't find the song. "It goes we're gonna be alright, we're gonna be a o-kay." In this upbeat kind of sound. Gahh no idea what it's from.


----------



## Namsayin

While thinking of satan


----------



## Namsayin

Bearlin said:


>


Thank you for letting me refind this


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Rihanna said:


> I have an ear worm but for the life of me can't find the song. "It goes we're gonna be alright, we're gonna be a o-kay." In this upbeat kind of sound. Gahh no idea what it's from.


Deep Waters Signature Tracks?


----------



## taixfai

If you were gay.
That'd be okay.
I mean 'cause hey,
I like you aaanyyyway. ♪


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## tonnyyhigh




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## taixfai

I used to looove this song and play it nonstop lol


----------



## Electra




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

I had a different song in my head that I can't quite remember now, but then this came outta nowhere last night for whatever reason lol

__
https://soundcloud.com/jill-baylon%2Fmake-you-stay



 I think the other song was probably foreign or maybe it was the music from the recent Belfast featurette...​


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Pikaqiu

Racing to thee nights, you can listen to the English version but the Japanese Version does hit differently.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## toxatyt

tik tok songs sit in my head, I love watching tik tok


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Been humming this for five, six days straight this past week; but only at work. Kind of annoying tbh...


----------



## mia-me

Billy Eilish - Billie Bossa Nova


----------



## cass!ope!a

Washer - Slint (I could talk about this one for a very long time)

Good Morning, Captain - Slint (mainly just the fascinatingly intense screams towards the end)

Concorde - Black Country, New Road (the end is so extremely beautiful I feel like I'm reaching the stars)


----------



## mia-me

Santa Baby - Madonna


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## WickerDeer

I have this song I hate stuck in my head--I really want to have a different song. Maybe I can just imagine a new one because this is balls.

something like everlovingya by kandra


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Piano Man by Billy Joel


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## WickerDeer

It's my fault since I listened to this lately, but at least I like the song. It's cute.

I read that it was one of John Lennon's most hated songs though--he said it was "granny music" lol Paul McCartney wrote it when he was 15 and thought of it like a Frank Sinatra song. And McCartney would play it when their amp broke down at shows.

And now I'm watching it again--but this is the original speed? I like this too. 






Though I am going to get sick of hearing this in my head after a while--I almost like this vocal version better. This song is adorable.


----------



## WickerDeer

I have this song stuck in my head--maybe my subconscious is trying to send me a message. lol


----------



## mimesis




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Literally have had these alternating in my head at work for the past week or so:


----------



## Hexigoon




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Been humming this a lot this past week...​


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## taixfai

The Russian song I shared yesterday. Malo Tebya by Serebro. 😅


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## ENIGMA2019

mia-me said:


> Billy Eilish - Billie Bossa Nova


She has a few that have stuck in my head...this is a great one


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## WickerDeer

I have a song that I can't remember the name of or find it.

It goes something like "Sophie's in the yard..."

And it goes "oh oh oh ah ah ah ah ah oh oh oh oh ah.."

It's annoying I don't remember who wrote or sang it. I thought it might be indie but nothing came up when I searched this.


----------



## beth x




----------



## thisisme

anytime i hear this song it gets stuck in my head for awhile


----------



## WickerDeer

WickerDeer said:


> I have a song that I can't remember the name of or find it.
> 
> It goes something like "Sophie's in the yard..."
> 
> And it goes "oh oh oh ah ah ah ah ah oh oh oh oh ah.."
> 
> It's annoying I don't remember who wrote or sang it. I thought it might be indie but nothing came up when I searched this.


omg I can't believe I found it.


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## CountZero

This one, probably because it's catchy and not quite like anything I've heard before...


----------



## daleks_exterminate




----------



## bigstupidgrin




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

This:





And yesterday it was this, ALL day. Lol


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb




----------



## eeo




----------



## Folsom

"Has the world gone mad
Or is it me?
All these small things they gather 'round me
Gather 'round me
Is it all so very bad?
I can't see
All these small things they gather 'round me
Gather 'round me"


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Tell me / Of your / Frail dreams / My dear girl / Until / Your heart / Won't hold / Anymore

Forgiven negligence / My withered soul will never go / Courtesy relevant / The only thing that I won't know / Forgiven negligence / My withered soul will never go / Courtesy relevant / The only thing that I won't know

Give in / To Guilt / You'll see / You'll regret / The hands / Of home / Let go / Forget you

Forgiven negligence / My withered soul will never go / Courtesy relevant / The only thing that I won't know / Forgiven negligence / My withered soul will never go / Courtesy relevant / The only thing that I won't know

Forgiven negligence / My withered soul will never go / Courtesy relevant / The only thing that I won't know / Forgiven negligence / My withered soul will never go / Courtesy relevant / The only thing that I won't know


----------



## Gamine




----------



## Celtsincloset




----------

